# Counter-Terrorism Awarness and Emerging Threat Seminar (Franklin MA 18MAR2014)



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

https://extranet.riss.net/public/569ea67c-a66d-40d9-859b-a754d69f3078
Hosted by NESPIN


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I went to this back in December. Good class. It is taught by an Irishman who was a sniper for the UK Special Forces. He moved to AZ when he retired because he had enough of being cold and wet in Ireland. He has a sense of humor to keep you awake too.


----------

